# Leatherhead Open 2021 - unofficial UK competition



## cuber314159 (Aug 23, 2021)

mods please move this thread if necessary, I am not sure where it belongs.

Leatherhead Open 2021 will take place on September 4th 2021

More information is available here: https://leatherhead-open.ml

You can register here: https://speedcubing.org/products/leatherhead-open-2021-registration


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Aug 23, 2021)

I'd come but I can't make it


----------



## PCCuber (Aug 23, 2021)

I can't open the link with more information. I don't know if it is just me, or for everyone. Interested in attending!


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 23, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> I can't open the link with more information. I don't know if it is just me, or for everyone. Interested in attending!


I don't know, I have heard reports of it not working on mobiles, try https://danielevans3142.wixsite.com/leatherhead-open


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 23, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> I can't open the link with more information. I don't know if it is just me, or for everyone. Interested in attending!


Does any link work now, I'm sure it does on some browsers...


----------



## CodingCuber (Aug 24, 2021)

Neither links are working for me. I've tried on Brave and Chrome with MacOS Big Sur 11.5.2.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 24, 2021)

CodingCuber said:


> Neither links are working for me. I've tried on Brave and Chrome with MacOS Big Sur 11.5.2.


Oh dear, I guess I will have to just copy everything onto speedcubing.org then.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 24, 2021)

I’ll check it out later, possibly I might be able to go


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 24, 2021)

I guess I will have to do it this way so everyone can see the information: https://speedcubing.org/pages/leatherhead-open-2021


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## LBr (Aug 24, 2021)

I am going


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 24, 2021)

LBr said:


> I am going


Ok, you can register here: https://www.speedcubing.org/products/leatherhead-open-2021-registration


----------



## DiamondGolem12 (Aug 24, 2021)

right, time to beg my mum to change the dates for our holiday


----------



## CFOP INC (Aug 24, 2021)

Wish I could go but I'm in the states.


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 24, 2021)

I’m going if signups are not full by tomorrow evening!!


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 26, 2021)

(is this still a double post?)

Do you think registration will fill up @cuber314159?


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 26, 2021)

Jam88 said:


> (is this still a double post?)
> 
> Do you think registration will fill up @cuber314159?


I don't think it will fill up unfortunately but it would be great if anyone who wants to go could register sooner rather than later (so far I have no one registered for 3BLD but lots of maybes...)


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 26, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> I don't think it will fill up unfortunately but it would be great if anyone who wants to go could register sooner rather than later (so far I have no one registered for 3BLD but lots of maybes...)


Also the competitor list is now embedded onto the website.

(Double post!)


----------



## Jam88 (Aug 26, 2021)

cuber314159 said:


> I don't think it will fill up unfortunately but it would be great if anyone who wants to go could register sooner rather than later (so far I have no one registered for 3BLD but lots of maybes...)


I've registered! Looking forward to it!


----------



## LBr (Sep 4, 2021)

thank you Daniel for making it happen! I enjoyed attending and taking part


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 4, 2021)

LBr said:


> thank you Daniel for making it happen! I enjoyed attending and taking part


Thank you for coming, it was great to finally have a competition again.


----------

